# Moin,Moin



## roadrunner (5 Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute. Bin über die Liste vom Fakeclub zu euch gestossen. Hoffe doch das man hier Spass haben kann.   Werde mich erst einmal ein wenig umsehen, und sofern ich Zeit habe , mich dann auch öfters blicken lassen.   Also man liest sich


----------



## Driver (9 Mai 2006)

hallo roadrunner,

willkommen an board! der spaß wird dir hier auf jeden fall garantiert sein. 
dann auf ein frohes posten 

gruß Driver


----------



## Muli (9 Mai 2006)

Möchte dich hier auch erstmal herzlich willkommen heissen roadrunner!
Schau dich erstmal in ruhe um und dann sieht man sich bestimmt mal in buchstabenform!

Greetz Muli!


----------

